# Kleines Netzwerk Problem W2k--Win98



## pixelpark (6. Mai 2003)

hallo,

ich möchte meinen win2000 computer mit meinem win98 rechner über hub vernetzen. hat bis jetzt immer geklappt. allerdings jetzt wo ich 2000 installiert hab bekomme ich keine zugriffsrechte auf dem 98er. ich habe bereits den gastzugang freigeschaltet und sogar einen extra win98 zugang eingeruichtet. hat nix funktioniert - jedesma bekomm ich auf dem 98 pc die meldung:"keine zugriffsrechte für die ressource" was hab ich falsch gemacht??? allerdings kann ich von 2000 auf 98 zugreifen. soweit sind alle benötigten protukolle installiert - eine feste ip hab ich auch auf beiden vergeben....wer kann mir weiterhlfen???

THX

pp


----------



## Avariel (7. Mai 2003)

hi, hast du die Datei&Druckerfreigabe aktiviert? Ist irgendwas freigegeben? Sehen die beiden Rechner sich überhaupt?


----------



## pixelpark (7. Mai 2003)

ja, ich kann beide rechner in der netzwerk umgebung sehen. dat-freigabe is auch installiert...


----------



## Avariel (7. Mai 2003)

Hast du schon versucht dir vom w2k-Rechner was zu mappen? Also beim 98-Rechner auf Start/Ausführen und dann eingeben:

\\Rechnername\c$

(--> natürlich der Rechnername des w2k-Rechners)

Daraufhin müsste eine Passwortabfrage kommen, wo du deinen W2k-Benutzernamen und dein Passwort einträgst.


----------



## pixelpark (7. Mai 2003)

bei der eingabe will er nur ein kennwort wissen..kein benutzername. hab trotzdem einfach ma beides reingemacht, hat aber nich funktioniert. habe mal gehört, dass man unter win2k in der computerverwaltung freigeben muß. damit der 98rechner ganz normal übers netzwerk drauf zugreifen kann.....


----------



## galdasc (10. Mai 2003)

Hast du mal probiert, auf beiden pcs den gleichen User mit gleichem Passwort einzurichten? oder mit net.exe dir n accesstoken oder so einzurichten??

-/cu\-


----------



## tuxracer (5. Juni 2003)

wenn ich alles richtig verstanden habe kannst Du zwar von w2k auf windows 98 zugreifen aber nicht umgekehrt?

wenn dem so ist, dann musst Du nur noch zu allem was schon gesagt wurde, auf dem w2k Rechner einen Benutzer erstellen, mit dem namen des benutzers mit dem Du Dich in W98 anmeldest, der logischerweise auch das gleiche Passwort erhalten muss wie das welches Du in w98 zur Netzwerkanmeldung verwendest.


----------



## pixelpark (5. Juni 2003)

hab ich gemacht, abers will irgendwie nich


----------



## HannesHase (7. Juli 2003)

versuchs mal damit:

der win2k pc heißt z.b. win2k-pc
und der 98 pc heißt 98-pc

jetzt richtest du also auf dem win2k pc einen user mit dem namen win98-pc ein, das ist nämlich der benutzername mit dem 98 auf 2000 zugreifen will! passwort ist beliebig. damit sollte es eigentlich funktionieren


----------



## pixelpark (28. Juli 2003)

so - hab nochma hier und da n bissi rumgepusselt...jetzt geht dem

also vielen dank gelle    

pp


----------

